# Lionheads are now an ARBA BREED!!! It's OFFICIAL!



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2013)

As a former lionhead breeder, I'm doing the happy dance here.

Lionheads passed at ARBA (tort and REW I think?) - so they are now an OFFICIAL BREED!

WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow! big news! :balloons: Let's get the party going!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2013)

As the lionhead club website states:

LIONHEADS PASS PRESENTATION IN REW & TORTOISE!!!!

THE ENTIRE NALRC MEMBERSHIP WISHES TO CONGRATULATE THERESA MUELLER AND CHERYL RAFOTH ON THIS GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!

EFFRECTIVE FEBRUARY 1, 2014, LIONHEADS WILL BE OFFICIALLY ARBA RECOGNIZED AND ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE FOR LEGS OF GRAND CHAMPION AND FOR BEST IN SHOW IN THE VARIETIES OF TORTOISE AND REW!

DREAMS REALLY DO COME TRUE!!!


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 22, 2013)

:woohoo Congratulations to the lionheads & their breeders! Great news for all bunny lovers! Time to arty:! Thanks for passing on the great news!


----------



## Xena (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, big news today!

As a LionHead breeder, it's a good news.
My local rabbit club (AELCQ) follow the breed of the ARBA. When the show season will begin in 2014, my lionhead will be able to compeat in the best in Show. Now, I am happy to have a REW Doe and a Tortoise Buck.

Now it time to :dancingorig:.

If anyone get is hand on the standard of Lionhead, I will be happy if he want to share it with me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations to all the Lionheads and the Lionhead breeders! This is AWESOME news!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!

Rue


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping for this as many on here have lionheads. I am so happy they are recognized as a breed now. Will more colors be recognized as well?


----------



## Lhucky (Oct 22, 2013)

:balloons::hug2::inlove:


----------



## pacnw (Oct 22, 2013)

I think that is wonderful news! :clapping:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 22, 2013)

Xena said:


> Yes, big news today!
> 
> As a LionHead breeder, it's a good news.
> My local rabbit club (AELCQ) follow the breed of the ARBA. When the show season will begin in 2014, my lionhead will be able to compeat in the best in Show. Now, I am happy to have a REW Doe and a Tortoise Buck.
> ...




The standard can be found here: http://www.lionhead.us/aboutlionheads/standards.htm


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Troller (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool, I like reading about the COD rabbits and been keeping my eye on the lionheads.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 30, 2013)

Lionheads are way cool! I have a lionhead mix female, and she is very sweet, hence the reason why I named her Sweetie.


----------



## Nova and Era (Oct 30, 2013)

This is great news. I'm not a breeder but I love that the Lionheads are getting recognition!


----------

